# Solved: Nextar MP3 player not showing as removable drive



## ChillYoda (Nov 15, 2011)

I tried searching all forums for answers to my problem (Nextar MP3 player not showing as removable drive) and found someone who had the same issue but no one ever posted a solution for them. A second poster had a similar problem and posted a solution but it didn't work for me.
Here's the post that was almost identical to my problem:
_I'm using Windows XP, and according to Nextar, the mp3 player player should show as removable drive when connected and just drag and drop files to it. When I connect it, it shows as audio player, and I cant add any music to it, and its not recognized in WMP. I saw on another forum someone having the same issue in Vista, and they were told to right click on My Computer, go to manage, go to removable media, and change settings there to get it to work. I tried this with XP, but I dont see any settings._
My problem is exactly the same except that when I FIRST plugged my mp3 player into my PC it showed up as a removable drive and I loaded it with music without a hitch. True plug & play. Then a couple weeks later I wanted to add/remove song files to it, this problem occurred. Instead of showing up as "removable drive" it now says "audio device" (or "audio player" in some spots) and I can't get to the music that I had on it nor can I put new music on it. The mp3 display (it's a cheapie) shows a computer and an mp3 player with a line of zzzzz between the two of them. Great, it's asleep. Cute.
The poster above was alluding to a solution that basically entailed going to Device Manager, something the following poster with a similar problem recommended doing:
_I had a really similar problem on my laptop. I connected my device and it started charging, but refused to read. So I could charge up the battery just fine but syncing and making playlists and the like was impossible. What fixed it for me was going to Start Menu->Control Panel->System and then clicking the Hardware tab and going to Device Manager. I found the name of my device under the yellow question mark area and re-installed my device. If that doesn't work go first to Start Menu->Control Panel->Add Hardware and through those steps._
So I reinstalled the device but that did not work. After it scanned for new hardware it detected it and marked it once again as "audio player." Nothing was different.
I am at a loss, especially since I was able to plug & play the first time but can't do it anymore! I don't get it. Can anyone help? Thanks!


----------



## pip22 (Nov 21, 2004)

make sure your player is connected to your PC

Go to _My Computer_ right click >> Properties

Under the Hardware tab, select _device manager > portable audio_ > right click & select _update drivers_> Click _Next_

Tick the option "let me choose driver for this device".
Now choose *usb mass storage driver* from two options
Click next....

Your MP3 player should now be recognised as a removable drive or storage device.


----------



## ChillYoda (Nov 15, 2011)

Woo-hoo! That did it, pip22! Thank you, thank you, thank you. There were a couple of things that weren't exactly the same on my particular PC, but easy to follow and adjust and it worked like a charm! And so quick; I thought it might take weeks to get a proper response.
Thanks again!


----------

